# PC Startet nur nach mehreren Minuten/Versuchen problemlos



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

seit 2 Tagen startet mein Rechner nicht mehr ohne probleme wenn ich ihn das erste mal am Tag einschalte.

Das läuft dann so ab:

1. Einschalten
2. BIOS POST-ton ertönt ( ganz normaler ton der sgat, dass alles OK ist)
3. BIOS Bild erscheint ( Man kann auch ins BIOS Menü gehen über die entsprechende Taste und es wird auch alles problemlos grafisch dargestellt)
4. BIOS Bild geht weg
5. Es erscheint ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit einem blinkenden Cursor, einem grünen Viereck und einem spanischen N.

Dies bleibt so einige Neustarts lang. Habe schon mal an allen möglichen Kabeln gerüttelt und sie aus-und neu eingesteckt um sicher zu gehen dass sich da nix gelockert hat.

Wie dem auch sei.. nach etwa 10 Minuten neu starten funktioniert es dann endlich und der Bildschirm mit dem weißen Text wo noch einmal kurz alle Systemgeräte dargestellt werden erscheint und wechselt dann sofort zum Windows 7 Ladebildschirm und fährt ganz normal hoch.


Nun frage ich mich aber trotzdem an was das liegen mag.. ich will nicht eines morgens aufstehen und der Rechner geht garnicht mehr an :-P

Die Festplatte und allgemein der Rechner ist noch garnicht so alt ( ende August 2009 gekauft) dass da irgendwas kaputt sein könnte.. überhitzen kann er auch nicht ( siehe Signatur für die Spezifikationen).

An der Grafikkarte kann es aber auch nicht liegen, da das BIOS-Bildchen und das BIOS selbst ja korrekt dargestellt werden.

Es kann zufall sein, aber heute morgen ist er korrekt hochgefahren nachdem ich die Windows 7 DVD eingelegt habe in das externe DVD Laufwerk ( hat aber von der Festplatte gebootet, nicht von irgend einem anderen Datenträger)


Ich bin etwas verzweifelt da sich die Fehlersuche in dem Fall irgendwie als sehr schwierig erweist. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja so eine Darstellung schon einmal gesehen .. ich hänge mal ein Bildchen an wie es aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingfra (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zoid,

das hört (liest) sich nach einem Problem mit einem deiner Laufwerke an.
Was passiert wenn du einfach mal wartest?
Möglicherweise stimmen die Jumper der Laufwerke nicht, oder ein Kabel ist defekt.

Alternativ kannst du dir eine CD brennen, die dein System überprüft:
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Grüße


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

Ingfra schrieb:


> Hallo Zoid,
> 
> das hört (liest) sich nach einem Problem mit einem deiner Laufwerke an.
> Was passiert wenn du einfach mal wartest?
> ...



Hi, Danke für deine Antwort.

Das mit dem Warten hab ich aus Zeitmangel noch nicht versucht.. stehe um viertel vor 6 auf und meine schicht fängt um 6 an ( arbeite von daheim am PC).. glaube aber kaum dass sich da was tut.

Welche Laufwerke meinst du? CD/DVD oder festplatte? Meinst du ich kann die einfach mal ausstecken heut abend und morgen früh ohne starten?
Bisher hat ja alles wunderbar funktioniert.. gestern ist es das erste mal aufgetreten.. da hab ich nach ein paar mal neustarten den rechner aufgemacht, alle Kabel geprüft, wieder zu gemacht, neu gestartet und hat funktioniert.. hab gedacht daran lags.. scheinbar aber nicht, da es heute morgen das gleiche Problem gab.


----------



## Ingfra (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

das lässt sich so nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ich tippe aber auf das CD-Rom.
Warte einfach mal ab. (Musst halt früher aufstehen ;-) )
Notier dir die Meldung die dann kommt.

Normalerweise wartet das System auf alle angeschlossenen Komponenten eine Zeitlang bis es eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckt.
Wie ist denn die Bootreihenfolge im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

Also eingestellt ist die Festplatte mit dem Betriebssystem als 1. boot device.

Naja also 5 Minuten hab ich schon gewartet, aber nicht länger, dann hab ich neu gestartet und das gleiche ist wieder passiert.
Nach noch ein paar mal neu starten ( etwa 10 minuten im ganzen) ist er dann komplett ohne die "meldung" sofort hochgefahre. Wobei ich nicht genau sagen kann ob es einfach nur durch das neu hochfahren sich irgendwann von selbst "eingerenkt" hat oder ob es daran lag dass ich die Windows 7 CD eingelegt habe und das Laufwerk geöffnet habe..

Komische sache jedenfalls..

Hatte bei meiner Alten Grafikkarte aber schon mal das Problem, dass sie morgens beim Hochfahren nur "Müll" angezeigt hat.. nach ein Paar minuten Warten (Grafikkarte hatte dann eine gewisse Betriebstemperatur) hat dann alles funktioniert.

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es einfach zu kalt ist? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.. hab gute 18-20 grad im Raum


----------



## Ingfra (26. Februar 2010)

An der Temperatur kann nicht liegen.

Hörst du während der Rechner "hängt" Geräusche vom CD Laufwerk?
Ist ein USB Laufwerk oder ein Stick angeschlossen?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe einen internen CD Brenner, ein internes DVD Laufwerk und ein USB DVD Laufwerk.

Angeschlossen ist noch ein USB Drucker, USB Maus und USB Tastatur sowie Boxen. Ansonsten nix, kein stick

Hören tu ich von den Laufwerken beim Starten nix außer eventuell das einmalige "Nachschauen" ob da ne CD drin liegt ( weiß nicht ob es tatsächlich ein nachschauen ist, aber beim Starten gibts ja normalerweise nen kurzes Geräusch) Das kommt, aber sonst nix.. liegt ja im Normalfall wenn der Rechner aus ist kein Datenträger drin.


----------



## Ingfra (26. Februar 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hören tu ich von den Laufwerken beim Starten nix außer eventuell das einmalige "Nachschauen" ob da ne CD drin liegt ( weiß nicht ob es tatsächlich ein nachschauen ist, aber beim Starten gibts ja normalerweise nen kurzes Geräusch) Das kommt, aber sonst nix.. liegt ja im Normalfall wenn der Rechner aus ist kein Datenträger drin.



Wiederholt sich dieses "Nachschauen"?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

ne ,das kommt nur 1x pro neustar. also wie als wenn die linse einmal kurz in position fährt und dann zurück. aber das ist ja glaub ich normal.. und es hat auch vorher mit der gleichen konfiguration funktioniert. habe seit 2 monaten (USB DVD laufwerk gekauft) nix mehr am System geändert und gestern hat es ja erst angefangen


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

hast du das das BIOS schonmal auf Defaults zurückgesetzt ?

ansonsten auch mal alles ausser Tastatur und Maus abstöpseln und probieren zu starten 

und auch mal First Boot auf CD/DVD Laufwerk und Second Boot HDD dann mal schauen ob er korrekt von CD/DVD bootet


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> hast du das das BIOS schonmal auf Defaults zurückgesetzt ?
> 
> ansonsten auch mal alles ausser Tastatur und Maus abstöpseln und probieren zu starten
> 
> und auch mal First Boot auf CD/DVD Laufwerk und Second Boot HDD dann mal schauen ob er korrekt von CD/DVD bootet



Noch nicht. Arbeite grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin erst 14 uhr fertig.

Also lesen tut das USB DVD Laufwerk die Datenträger ( kann die DVD in Windows betrachten) und Bluescreens hab ich auf diesem System auch noch keine bekommen.

Nur eben jetzt dieses komische Bild ( siehe 1. post) wo ich mir nicht erklären kann was es darstellen soll.. blinkender cursor auf dem nichts geschrieben werden kann ( Zeichen dafür dass auf irgendwas gewartet wird?!), ein grünes "Kästchen" und ein Spanisches N.. sehr komisch


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2010)

Kannst du mal alle Komponenten von deinem Rechner posten ?



> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es einfach zu kalt ist? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.. hab gute 18-20 grad im Raum



Was rein theoretisch möglich (aber unwahrscheinlich wäre), ist das du irgendwo auf ner Platine nen Haarriss hast und wenn das System warm genug ist, ist der halt dicht. 

Vermutlich wirst du nicht drumrum kommen mal testweise ne andere Graka einzubauen und vielleicht auch mal ne andere Festplatte. Du musst ja kein System drauf installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und einmal die Ramriegel durchwechseln.

Alternativ KÖNNTE auch die Bios Batterie leer sein. Mein alter Rechner brauchte dann auch mehrere Versuche um sich zu berappeln.


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

jo Ausschlussverfahren is wohl das beste


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Kannst du mal alle Komponenten von deinem Rechner posten ?



Siehe Signatur bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind zu viele um die beim arbeiten schnell zu posten



> Vermutlich wirst du nicht drumrum kommen mal testweise ne andere Graka einzubauen
> Alternativ KÖNNTE auch die Bios Batterie leer sein. Mein alter Rechner brauchte dann auch mehrere Versuche um sich zu berappeln.



Kann das die Graka sein? habe ja keine Probleme damit.. das Bios und das "Willkommen" bild vom Bios wo steht dass man verscheidene tasten drücken kann um entweder ins bios zu kommen oder ein anderes Gerät zu booten wird ja korrekt dargestellt von der graka.

BIOS Batterie..mhh kann das sein? Den Rechner hab ich ja erst seit nichtmal 1 jahr.. und andere Rechner laufen jahrzehnte ohne Batteriewechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch sind keine BIOS EInstellungen gelöscht.


----------



## muehe (26. Februar 2010)

würde erstmal versuchen ohne die ganzen Laufwerke etc. , von CD/DVD starten , dann Ram einzeln


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

ok werd ich dann machen wenn ich zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn jemand noch ideen hat, immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2010)

Willkommen in der Biosbatterielotterie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich hab auch nen 10 Jahre alten Rechner bei dem die Biobatterie noch hält (vermutlich ist die schon assimiliert worden) und bei nem 2 Jahre Rechner hat sie gestreikt.

Und zum Thema Graka ist es ja so das du im Bios diese 25*80 Zeichen (oder so) ASCii-Auflösung hast und wenn das Windowsstartgedöns kommt, wechelst er den Grafikmodus. Und da könnte deine Graka grade aussteigen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

Naja ich hab ja definitiv grafik im bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar sogar ein selbst-eingefügtes Bild ( zwar mit schlechter auflösung und nur 8 bit farben oder so was aber immerhin) von meinem wow zwergen paladin auf einem Berg der mir Zuwinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Vielleicht kennt das ja jemand wenn das Bios Bild fertig ist kommt nochmal kurz ganz viel schwarz-weiß text ( nicht da wo steht 3 Ghz AMD Phenom II x4 usw sondern ein bischen weiter wo die "devices" aufgelistet sind..

Wenn er normal hochfährt kommt diese Liste.. und wenn nicht kommt direkt nach dem BIOS Bild mit meinem Paladin das oben gepostete Bild mit dem grünen viereck.

Wobei wenn die BIOS Batterie leer ist kann ich mir nicht erklären warum es morgens erstmal nicht geht.. und dann gehts plötzlich ohne irgendwas umzustecken oder ähnliches.


Wo ich mir die Bilder von meinem sysprofile in der signatur anschau.. kann es sein dass es mittlerweile durch zigarettenqualm/staub etc so verfilzt ist dass es da zu problemen kommt? Von der Temperatur kann ich nicht viel feststellen.. alle lüfter laufen.. CPU temperatur ist bei 40° beim arbeiten, Grafikkarten temperatur sogar niedriger..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. Februar 2010)

So, hab ihn mal aufgemacht und den internen CD Brenner und DVD Laufwerk abgestöpselt. Und wo er grad mal offen war die Gelegenheit genutzt alle Lüfter ab zu machen und leicht zu säubern (Unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. wenn ein Lüfter im PC so aussieht nach einem halben Jahr im Rauch.. wie muss dann meine Lunge aussehen nach jahrelangem Tabakkonsum... und Staubig war es auch ordentlich) hab mir auch direkt mal die BIOS Batterie angeschaut ( liegt unter der Grafikkarte sozusagen) und dabei bemerkt dass dort so etwas wie ein tropfen öl oder irgendwas drauf sitzt(Eventuell auch "Tabakhaltige kondensierte Flüssigkeit"? ( sitzt ja immerhin direkt am lüfter der Grafikkarte).. naja gleich mal die Grafikkarte ausgebaut und die Batterie näher betrachtet.. konnte aber nicht feststellen was das war.. Es war auch nicht viel.. also ein tropfen ist schon übertrieben. Vielleicht so groß wie wie ein Buchstabe hier in diesem Forumtext und leicht gelblich... naja.. mit dem finger weggemacht und dran gerochen.. geruchlos und der finger war trocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mysteriös...

Ok weiter im text.. Batterie rausgeholt, Voltmessgerät dran gehalten (Voltcraft VC130 vom Conrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr cooles ding) und hat gen guten Wert gezeigt.. ist also nicht leer.. naja ok.. Batterie wieder eingebaut, jumper auf die "CMOS RESET" pins gehalten , alles wieder zusammen gebaut und gestartet..

Als erstes nach dem BIOS Bildchen hat er mich gefragt welches CMOS profil ich laden möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eines was zuletzt als funktionieren bekannt war, eins was mehr als 5 mal funktioniert hat oder "default" ( welches ich dann letztendlich auch gewählt habe).

Nach der Auswahl wurde dann neu gestartet und nach all dem, 2 Laufwerke entfernt, CMOS zurückgesetzt etc. auch wie ich finde einen Ticken schneller hochgefahren. Es haben sich dann komischerweise irgendwelche Treiber installiert.. obwohl ich nur geräte entfernt, und nicht hinzugefügt habe.. aber naja wird schon seine Gründe haben.


Ums kurz zu machen: Nach einer halben Stunde "aus sein" und dementsprechendes Abkühlen ist der Rechner völlig normal hochgefahren. Klar war er jetzt keine 8-10 stunden aus wie er es normalerweise von abends bis morgens ist.. aber wer weiß..


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.. ich werde ja morgen früh sehen ob sich was getan hat oder ob ich weitersuchen muss. Ich meld mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis dahin, wie gesagt wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat an der es liegen könnte, oder das Bild von oben schon mal bei sich selbst oder jemand anderem gesehen hat.. meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Februar 2010)

So, einen wunder schönen Samstag Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe den Rechner grad gestartet und was immer ich auch gestern dran gefummelt hab scheint geholfen zu haben. Ist sofort hochgefahren.

Ok aber heut scheint ja auch die Sonne.. Wird sich zeigen ob es so bleibt :-P


----------



## Perkone (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser blinkende Cursor bei dir beim booten deutet drauf hin, dass der PC kein Gerät mit ner Bootspur enthält. Nachdem du ja ma alles abgehängt hast usw und wieder drangemacht hast, kanns eventuell n schlecht sitzendes Kabel gewesen sein.
CMOS-Resett hilft manchmal auch Wunder, vll wars was falsches im Bios. Hauptsache das Teil geht wieder :=)


----------



## Perkone (27. Februar 2010)

Doublepost -_- sry


----------

